# I really want to have my baby- today



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

The reason is that dh has this week off work- he is covered by coworkers- we will not be so lucky next week.
This is my due date.
We have had sex the past two nights- the first night- the next morning I woke up- with contractions about 20 mins apart- and lots of cervical pain.
Then it stopped( it went on for about 2 hours)
Last nights try produced nothing.
Any ideas or suggestions? I am due today.
The baby is past 0( WAY DOWN) and I was 80% effaced 2 weeks ago. This is a homebirth with a midwife.
Thanks
Emilie


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I had read your thread in TAO and I think it just sucks about your dh's situation at work. It's only natural that if you both want him to be there for the birth and post partum then he should be there. It's too bad the situation is putting pressure on you (not to mention you sound mentally _ready_ already!







) and on babe to arrive right about now.

I honestly don't want to say "go walk 5 miles" because you don't want to tire youself out and then go figure labor would start and you'd be exausted for labor. But walk if you feel like and really try to rest up when you can (I know mama that's hard with a little one and dreadfully uncomfortable). Keep having sex.

I'm personally not into "natural induction" methods like tinctures and so forth so I dont' feel right in suggesting those things.

Go ahead and hit me,







: baby will come when he/she is ready to. Sending vibes for it to be really, really soon!


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

No- I absolutely agree- baby will come when ready- I just want to encourage more than anything- and no- I would not try the tinctures- etc unless it was medically neccesary- to move things along. Which it is not- I just want dh to get to be here!!! Regardless he will be here for the birth- but I want him to enjoy the baby high with me and her! To top things off fil and fil's girlfriend are coming to visit Friday- which from the beginning I asked them not to....
RESPECT is a definite issue there.
Anyhow- I am going to walk this afternoon- and then just let nature take its course. she is showing all the right signs...
I am so excited to meet her!
Emilie


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Another voice to say that babies come when they're ready.

-Angela


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

THanks for the encouragement!!!
I need to reinforce my own beliefs on myself!!!
Emilie


----------



## Thmom (May 4, 2004)

non-herbal/medical ways of inducing.. (some are old wives tales)
drive down a bumpy road
nipple stimulation (when you're having sex make sure hubby is spending plenty of time on those nips!)
spicy foods
walking
a cube of raw potatoe in a cup of cumin tea (no clue really, but it's a Mexican midwives tale from my understanding)
Blowing up baloons (supposedly builds intra-uterine pressure so baby is more applied to the cervix)
hot/cold on the fundus
swinging
You may give accupressure to the area of "Spleen 6", four fingers above the inner ankle on the shinbone. It is a tender spot and you may want to research this to do it correctly. Do this three times, 10 or 15 seconds at a time, resting in between, repeating every few minutes.
enema (but that's probably more invasive than you want)

Hope baby comes while daddy is home!


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

sex worked for us









I know there are a few homeopathic remedies that are supposed to kick labor into high gear, though I can't remember what they're called, and you might want to give the midwife a call beforehand to be sure she's ready


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Try holding onto a coffee table and squatting. It works great. Good luck mama! I'm sorry about your dh's job situation.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

Meeting midwife this morning for some homeopathics..,.. still not sure if that is the route i want to go- she is the one who brought it up- so I think she has her reasons.
Thanks I will keep you all posted- prayers please
Emilie


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

You could also consider a few acupuncture sessions. My friend's got going after 2 of those.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

I have decided that the main reason I chose a homebirht is because I wanted it to be about me and what I wanted- not what others wanted. Which would be the fact that my fil chose to visit the 18th- too bad for him if he misses the baby.
So we are going to let it ride....
I feel much better
Emilie


----------

